# PCGH-PCs ab sofort mit Gutschein für Windows 7 + Versand nach Österreich möglich [ANZEIGE]



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. Juli 2009)

*PCGH-PCs ab sofort mit Gutschein für Windows 7 + Versand nach Österreich möglich [ANZEIGE]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu PCGH-PCs ab sofort mit Gutschein für Windows 7 + Versand nach Österreich möglich [ANZEIGE] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: PCGH-PCs ab sofort mit Gutschein für Windows 7 + Versand nach Österreich möglich [ANZEIGE]


----------



## Xel'Naga (13. Juli 2009)

*PCGH-PCs ab sofort mit Gutschein für Windows 7 + Versand nach Österreich möglich [ANZEIGE]*

Gute Sache mit den Gutscheinen - MS hat wohl angst das nicht genug Vista Lizenzen verkauft werden . . . . . 

Toll das wir Österreicher nicht mehr benachteiligt werden


----------



## S_Fischer (13. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs ab sofort mit Gutschein für Windows 7 + Versand nach Österreich möglich [ANZEIGE]*

Das ist aber meines wissens nach kein Gutschein seitens PCGH das macht microsoft bei allen Komplett pcs die mit vista ausgeliefert werden, ausgenommen home basic.


----------



## MixMasterMike (14. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs ab sofort mit Gutschein für Windows 7 + Versand nach Österreich möglich [ANZEIGE]*

Toll, wie es auf einmal nur noch Intel + Nvidia PCGH PCs gibt -_-


----------



## nanotec9 (19. Juli 2009)

*AW: PCGH-PCs ab sofort mit Gutschein für Windows 7 + Versand nach Österreich möglich [ANZEIGE]*

Die Grünen (NV) zahlen besser als andere  

und es gibt sogar ganze 2 PCs mit super schnellen HD3200 GPU


----------

